# Who came with Aragorn when he captured the ships?



## krash8765 (Feb 5, 2003)

When Aragorn road with the dead men of dunharrow and the dunedain he captured the corsair fleet at Pelargir. What confuses me is that did he bring reinforcements from the fiefs of Gondor, or just the dead men of dunharrow or both? His arrival definately turned the tide of the battle so he must of brought alot of troops with him at a minimum of around 4,000. do you think is right?


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 5, 2003)

The Dead were released following the assault on Pelargir. Aragorn led the men from the fiefs of Gondor who gathered to him after the fear of the Dead was removed, and turned the tide of the Battle of the Pelanor. This was partly because of the soldiers he brought with him, yes, but also because of the surprise and fear factor. He arrived in ships which should carry the allies of Mordor, not their greatest foe!


----------



## krash8765 (Feb 5, 2003)

So about how many forces did aragorn bring with him? 5,000 or 7,000? He would need alot of forces to turn the tide of battle because there must of been atleast 30,000 forces of mordor, southrons and easterlings and reinforcements came from Cair andros and reinforcements from osgiliath such as the men from far harad. According to the size of the forces of Minas Tirith they were the free forces were outnumbered i would say atleast 3 to 1 if not 4 to 1. I dont see how the forces of sauron could not simply flank all of them and crush them with their sheer numbers.


----------



## aragornlover (Feb 7, 2003)

*Aragorn's army*

The Dunedain came with Aragorn to Pelagir and so did the dead and so did some of the people from Harrowdale. DUH. the terror of the dead and the skill of the dunedain saved middle earth


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 7, 2003)

Well that and the ships that he captured were full of people taken captive and made slaves by the armies of Mordor. There were plenty of people of Gondor on the ships and I think people from Harad that refused to serve Mordor.


----------

